# N-Ext Products Allowed to CA, OR, WA & ID!



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

I haven't seen this posted here yet so I thought I would do the honors. I received an email from LCN this morning saying that N-Ext products can now be shipped to the subject states. Thanks to GCF for going through the PITA process to make these products available in my state!


----------



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

Teej said:


> I haven't seen this posted here yet so I thought I would do the honors. I received an email from LCN this morning saying that N-Ext products can now be shipped to the subject states. Thanks to GCF for going through the PITA process to make these products available in my state!


Whaaa no way? LCN's website still hasn't updated though.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

Some of the products are updated. I ordered the bio stimulant pack (updated) from him the second I received the email. Other stand alone n-ext products aren't yet but I'm sure will go through. Free shipping too!


----------



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

Bug pumper said:


> Some of the products are updated. I ordered the bio stimulant pack (updated) from him the second I received the email. Other stand alone n-ext products aren't yet but I'm sure will go through. Free shipping too!


that's what I was looking for, thanks! Going to order some now lol


----------

